# Hey fro Georgia



## brdmkr (Mar 22, 2013)

Just want to introduce myself. I will be picking up my first package of bees in one week, my wooden ware is assembled and I will paint tomorrow. I have been doing some reading here and in a couple of books. I am seriously looking forward to trying my hand at beekeeping. Already I have been impressed with the knowledge shared in this forum. Thanks to you all for all of your posts and assistance.


----------



## Charles Sen (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi back at you from Australia. You are where I was only 3 weeks ago. You will love the bees I am sure. It is a fascinating hobby!


----------



## RichardBlalock (Mar 23, 2013)

Hah! This is my first post on Beesource (just registered) and I am from Thomson, Georgia. Charles is right, brdmkr, you will love the bees. I messed up and only started one hive last year. I should've started AT LEAST two! Anyway, I bought another Lang. and my brother and I built a Kenyan top-bar hive. We ordered our bees this year from H&R Apiaries and just installed them this past Thursday (March 21, 2013), coincidentally, our birthday--John and I are twins. Unfortunately it has been very cold, so the ladies aren't as active as I would like them to be in their new hives, but hopefully they'll do well. Anywho, good luck and happy beekeeping!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Newbee here too. Installing 4 packages next Sat. Mentor is letting me install one of his packages today. I'm really excited to get my hands on those girls! lol


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Marlow F.W. (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello everyone im new to beekeeping. I installed two packages today weather was not as good as I would have liked but it went well. I got them placed in the hives and the top feeders are on now i have to do the hard part that is to wait before I can go back in and check. Looking forward to the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Charles Sen (Apr 4, 2010)

Well done Marlow!


----------



## RichardBlalock (Mar 23, 2013)

My twin brother and I are going to go back into the hives today to see how the new ones are doing and to steal some made-comb from our old Lang. to add to our new Lang. We will also be checking to see how the feeders have fared, and we will be opening the top bar to remove the queen cage (and remove the queen cage in the new Lang. and to remove the package). Anyway, I PLAN on getting video of these endeavors and uploading them to youtube. Again, I'm from Thomson, Ga. (just on the southeastern edge of the piedmont region) so for anyone near these parts you may be interested in checking it out. I have other various bee/gardening vids here and there on my youtube account. Check it out if you please, just search "Radwoem" and you can see my videos. Thanks and have a great day! Here comes spring!


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome from Junction City, GA! Looks like Georgia is well represented here.


----------

